# purgar los radiadores



## lobodemar

Contexto:

"Antes de encender la calefacción, es necesario *purgar los radiadores* de toda la casa".

Could be : _*"purge radiators"*_?

Thanks.


----------



## funnydeal

*T*o drain the radiators.


----------



## Snoop Puss

En este caso, sería "bleed"

Drain sería sacar toda el agua de los radiadores. Bleed sería dejar salir el aire en el sistema hasta que salga un poco de agua. Así sabes que no hay aire en el sistema.


----------



## aurilla

I would say it's more "to flush the radiators"


----------



## Snoop Puss

Flush sería dejar entrar agua nueva por todo el sistema de la calefacción.


----------



## aurilla

Purge estaría bien, porque significa sacarle lo que tengo por dentro.


----------



## lobodemar

_Flush? Drain? Bleed?_

Efectivamente lo que quiero preguntar es la operación de sacar el aire sobrante de los radiadores...  _Bleed_, entonces, ¿no?

Gracias a todos. Somebody English native? Thank you in advance.


----------



## funnydeal

Gracias.  Ahora también sé que se puede purgar el aire.  La verdad no tenía ni idea de qué se debe purgar de un radiador.


----------



## aurilla

Bleed se utiliza cuando se trata de algún líquido.


----------



## lobodemar

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Gracias. Ahora también sé que se puede purgar el aire. La verdad no teníia ni idea de qué se debe purgar de un radiador.


 
Los radiadores suelen tener un tornillo que desenroscándolo expulsa el aire, hasta que comienza a salir el líquido.


----------



## aurilla

¿Cómo purgas los radiadores? ¿Podría ser "suction"?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Lo siento Aurilla, no es así. Antes de encender la calefacción, tienes que sacar el aire que haya acumulado en los radiadores. Si no haces eso, el agua caliente no pasa o no pasa con mucha eficiencia por el sistema de la calefacción. No quieres sacar el agua del sistema - simplemente el aire. Para sacar el aire, tienes que abrir un pequeño orificio en el radiador utilizando una llava especial. Luego, dejas el orificio abierto hasta que haya salido todo el aire. Para saber si está todo fuera, tienes que esperar hasta que salgan unas gotitas de agua. Luego cierras el orificio.

La palabra en inglés británica para este proceso es "bleed".


----------



## Soy Yo

No sé si entiendo bien esto de purge/bleed/drain...

Pero creo que "bleed" tiene que ver con liquido y aire que están en los tubos.... Es dejar salir suficiente liquido para que el aire también salga con él. [Jaja!  Creo que Lobo y Snoop ya lo han explicado a la perfección.]

Flush es como "limpiar" (drenar) quitando las impurezas (líquidas o sólidas)(lo no deseado) y se entiende que luego vas a echarle liquido fresco.

Yo entendería purge (purgar) como flush. No me suena mucho esto de "purge" the radiator.


----------



## lobodemar

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Lo siento Aurilla, no es así. Antes de encender la calefacción, tienes que sacar el aire que haya acumulado en los radiadores. Si no haces eso, el agua caliente no pasa o no pasa con mucha eficiencia por el sistema de la calefacción. No quieres sacar el agua del sistema - simplemente el aire. Para sacar el aire, tienes que abrir un pequeño orificio en el radiador utilizando una llava especial. Luego, dejas el orificio abierto hasta que haya salido todo el aire. Para saber si está todo fuera, tienes que esperar hasta que salgan unas gotitas de agua. Luego cierras el orificio.
> 
> La palabra en inglés británica para este proceso es "bleed".


 
Gracias, es justo lo que quería. _"Bleed your radiators, please..je..je"_


----------



## aurilla

Por todo lo que has explicado, la mejor sería "purge".  "You purge the radiator of any air."


----------



## Lagartija

lobodemar said:
			
		

> Gracias, es justo lo que quería. _"Bleed your radiators, please..je..je"_



My father used to BLEED the radiators every season when we had to start up the heater for winter.  Yes, the word used when one wanted to remove air from the system of circulating hot water was bleed.

I think that was the term used because it harkens back to the time when people were "bled" to remove the "bad humors".   Now my father isn't from that time, but ....  bleed was what the process was called!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hola lobodemar,
A veces, cuando tengo que hacer una traducción, busco información de referencia en la lengua de destino. Igual esta página Web te podría ayudar. Hay una buena explicación de "bleeding" e incluso una foto

https://www.energyefficiency.powergen.co.uk/advicecentre/category2/FAQHeating.htm

Buena suerte.


----------



## Walterronnny

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> En este caso, sería "bleed"
> 
> Drain sería sacar toda el agua de los radiadores. Bleed sería dejar salir el aire en el sistema hasta que salga un poco de agua. Así sabes que no hay aire en el sistema.



es la correcta


----------



## cirrus

Lagartija said:
			
		

> My father used to BLEED the radiators every season when we had to start up the heater for winter. Yes, the word used when one wanted to remove air from the system of circulating hot water was bleed.
> 
> I think that was the term used because it harkens back to the time when people were "bled" to remove the "bad humors". Now my father isn't from that time, but .... bleed was what the process was called!


 
And it still is.  I had to explain the process to my Bulgarian neighbours only this weekend.  How long did that take?


----------



## lobodemar

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hola lobodemar,
> A veces, cuando tengo que hacer una traducción, busco información de referencia en la lengua de destino. Igual esta página Web te podría ayudar. Hay una buena explicación de "bleeding" e incluso una foto
> 
> https://www.energyefficiency.powergen.co.uk/advicecentre/category2/FAQHeating.htm
> 
> Buena suerte.


 
Thanks a lot...This forum is amazing!!!


----------



## DelaChón

Hi, there, 

All the information provided by Snoop Poos is totally correct. I came across these expressions for the first time today -and I'm a Spaniard living and working in the UK now.


----------

